# Pimms



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Has anyone ever seem Pimms #1 sold in the states? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm sure you can find it in Memphis. I know of at least three sources in little Athens, GA. And there are even two bars that stock it.


----------



## Graphix (Mar 1, 2007)

i see pimm's in most liquor stores around me as well as on most back bars.... most of the time when im out ill order a pimm's and ginger with a lemon wedge, one of my favorite drinks. im sure you can find it online for mail order in your state. If your having that much trouble let me know and ill pick up a bottle and send it to you.

peace,
B


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

BevMo...they have it all...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Gabba!

Sometimes found in bars here, never in liquor stores.

I have moved to redneckistan.


----------

